# ~~SL92s New Pattern Thread~~



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2005)

Now that I can edit I have to request that the other thread be deleted, so I can fit them all on one post in this one.    
^_^


----------



## link2398 (Dec 22, 2005)

nm what I said earlier, but good job none the less.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

they look really cool

i like palette #8 the best


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 24, 2005)

The Shadow one looks great!     			  Good Job!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

I like the Mario(With a feather) one, and the Shadow one the best.


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 24, 2005)

My favorite one is the raccoon mario.   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

I like the DS one myself.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 3, 2006)

I now edited them show you can see them. GO PHOTOBUCKET!


----------



## waketeen_91 (Jan 10, 2006)

Those are great! The Nintendo DS and the Gamecube are fantastic. That must have taken some hard work. PS: I used the Mario one!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2006)

waketeen_91 said:
			
		

> Those are great! The Nintendo DS and the Gamecube are fantastic. That must have taken some hard work. PS: I used the Mario one!


 Hmmm... I think he may have just pasted a pic in one of those tools.  Is that what you did?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, I did that with the DS one... I'm so ashamed...


----------

